# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [NEEDED]: Looking for designers

## rene1981

Hello,

I am planning to run my 3D print webshop in a few weeks. 
Therefore, I can use people who love to design objects.

If you feeling that are the person I am looking for, just leave a message here, or send me a pm, so we can discuss things.

Thanks a lot!

Gr. René

----------


## DrLuigi

Could you perhaps say what you would want to get designed?

Like 3D models of people, Or objects/fittings. Since it are kinda 2 diffrent worlds :P

----------


## rene1981

Well, I am very "broadly" orientated.
I looking for stuff that will sell to people.

Such as trophies for sportsclubs, customerpresents for businesses, gadgets, some kind of art things. But art of models of people can sell too of course.
If people (my customers) think: "Wow, thats cool, I want it". Or: "Thats just the thing I was looking for".

Well, hope that this is something more clearly.

Gr. René

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I'm good with architectural things...

If you just want some cool looking things that people can just have around their house, or on a shelf, then I might be able to help out.

----------


## rene1981

Sounds great mystery.
Can you tell me a bit what you already made?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

You can find all my recent or unfinished stuff at https://tinkercad.com/users/5BOQWhhG...niel-sclafani? and my finished designs at http://www.thingiverse.com/MysteryAlabaster/designs/.

Most of the things I have made were before I got involved with both those sites, one of my favorite things I did was when I made a scale model of an iPhone 3.


I've made models that are for private use as well. I've made parts for a robotics team that I don't want to release publicly.

I just last night, 'finished' work on a small -from scratch- model of a guard tower. It looks interesting, and I'm hoping it will print without supports but I have yet to try. You can find that on both links, but it looks better and has more information on the Thingiverse page.


//EDIT: If you want to add me on Skype @ digitl_orange, I would be more than happy to talk with you in detail about a few things you might want to know.

----------


## rene1981

Hey,

it looks cool for me.If we can make an agreement (I will set something up), are you willing to share your files or maybe design things for me (my customers)?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> Hey,
> 
> it looks cool for me.If we can make an agreement (I will set something up), are you willing to share your files or maybe design things for me (my customers)?



I would be more than happy to work something out.

Let me know,

----------


## rene1981

Okay, I'll send you later an agreement to you personal.

Thanks!

----------

